# Nikon D3100 vs D5000 vs Canon EOS 500D



## bhaskar (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi,

I want to buy a DSLR at around 32k. I have these three models in mind. Nikon D3100, D5000 and Canon EOS 500D. Can you guys please suggest one among these three? Which will be the best buy? Thanks for your help.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2011)

oops I answered ur query on other thread...

Anyways....I would select between D3100 and 1100D for you

if u can extend a bit then get D5100 and 550D at 34k


----------



## Sounava (Jun 29, 2011)

bhaskar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to buy a DSLR at around 32k. I have these three models in mind. Nikon D3100, D5000 and Canon EOS 500D. Can you guys please suggest one among these three? Which will be the best buy? Thanks for your help.


Dude you are talking about a situation few moths prior to now. You won't be getting the D5000 and EOS 500D now. 

Your options are:

EOS 1100D @ around 27k
D3100 @ around 28k
D5100 @ around 34k
EOS 550D @ probably 38k, not sure, price is fluctuating.


----------



## bhaskar (Jun 29, 2011)

Sounava said:


> Dude you are talking about a situation few moths prior to now. You won't be getting the D5000 and EOS 500D now.
> 
> Your options are:
> 
> ...



Hi, i included the 5000D as i could find some in Ebay in that price range. And i have read in some reviews that its a little bit better than 3100D. Appreciate your help. Plese help me in zeroing on one model. Thanks


----------



## Sounava (Jun 30, 2011)

See what is the price of 550D in your locality. If it is in 34k then we will have to rethink options. Assuming it is still @ 38k, the decision comes between D3100 and D5100. I am not too apprehensive about the 1100D. I personally feel it is overpriced for what it offers. 

Between the D3100 and D5100, both are good models. 

By spending 6k more than the D3100 you get the following extra benefits in D5100:

1. Swivel screen in D5100. 
2. The screen is much higher resolution in D5100.
3. Sensor used in D5100 is same as that in D7000. Although D3100 sensor is good enough too.
4. The cheap wirless remote ML-L3 (650/-) is compatible with D5100 but not with D3100.
5. Intervalometer present in D5100.
6. ISO has 1/3 stop increments. For example ISO has values 200,250,320,400, 500, 640, 800,1000,1250,1600 etc. But D3100 do not has such finer values. So you get ISOs like 200,400,800,1600 in D3100.
7. Exposure bracketing present in D5100.
8. Active D Lighting can be set to varying proportions. In D3100 it is only on and off.
9. Most settings in D5100 can be controlled with one hand due to the rearrangements in buttons.
10. I don't remember correctly but probably the burst rate is more in D5100.
11. Some gimmicky effects in D5100 like Night shot and selective colour etc.

You get the physical switch for release mode (single shutter->burst mode->self timer) in D3100 but in D5100 it has to be changed from the menu.

So see whether you will use these features for the extra 6k. If yes then go for the D5100. Else take the D3100.


----------



## bhaskar (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounava said:


> See what is the price of 550D in your locality. If it is in 34k then we will have to rethink options. Assuming it is still @ 38k, the decision comes between D3100 and D5100. I am not too apprehensive about the 1100D. I personally feel it is overpriced for what it offers.
> 
> Between the D3100 and D5100, both are good models.
> 
> ...



Hi, i am a newbie in respect to SLRs. So, i dont think i will be able to use all the advanced features 5100 offers. And i am running a bit short of funds. So i think 3100 will be the best pick for me. I will be buying it online through Flipkart or JJMehta. Thanks for all your advices. Future guidance in this matter and regarding photography tips will be much appreciated.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 30, 2011)

bhaskar said:


> Hi, i am a newbie in respect to SLRs. So, i dont think i will be able to use all the advanced features 5100 offers. And i am running a bit short of funds. So i think 3100 will be the best pick for me. I will be buying it online through Flipkart or JJMehta. Thanks for all your advices. Future guidance in this matter and regarding photography tips will be much appreciated.



Get any SLR at your budget...anyways u have to spend on lenses

And then spend...again spend and keep spending forever


----------



## Sounava (Jul 1, 2011)

^ Couldn't agree more


----------



## bhaskar (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi,
What does camera using asty means? As i m new to photography, i dnt knw the shorts or abbreviations


----------



## Sounava (Jul 2, 2011)

I am first time hearing the word asty.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 2, 2011)

are you sure its the complete word...looks like a typo ...please give link


----------



## bhaskar (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry guys for the confusion.. I was having a chat with a camera dealer... He is offering a price of 31850 with a free package of 4k for the D3100. When i askd him abt the free package, he texted me as "Cam using asry". So i guess its Camera with accessories. Can it be anything else? Was trying to contact him again but couldn't. So posted the thing here.


----------



## agyaat (Jul 2, 2011)

bhaskar said:


> Hi, i am a newbie in respect to SLRs. So, i dont think i will be able to use all the advanced features 5100 offers. And i am running a bit short of funds. So i think 3100 will be the best pick for me. I will be buying it online through Flipkart or JJMehta. Thanks for all your advices. Future guidance in this matter and regarding photography tips will be much appreciated.



Nikon is popular for better performance at high ISO, in comparison to Canon. Anyway, I would look for some "Internal Image Stabilization" so that there's a lot more on hand for the lenses. Wiki link says Sony, Pentax and Olympus offers cameras with the feature.



bhaskar said:


> Sorry guys for the confusion.. I was having a chat with a camera dealer... He is offering a price of 31850 with a free package of 4k for the D3100. When i askd him abt the free package, he texted me as "Cam using asry". So i guess its Camera with accessories. Can it be anything else? Was trying to contact him again but couldn't. So posted the thing here.



Dood, find a place like jjmpf and roll the question to the users there. A few can help you good with the gyan I guess. 
Anyway, sooner or later, you'll want to improve your arsenal-tripod, extra battery and better lenses, flash and external triggers etc etc etc.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 2, 2011)

jjmehta forum is superb...but there guys r too much knowledgable... Sometimes I just hate their comments...they post as if we should know all details and terminologies of camera field before even geting a new cam...

Its good to question there after you know what u want...like 
what features u want in a cam and why??
whats your exact budget??
what type of photography u will do...dont say I will do all type and they will make fun
If u have some technical question then u can post there easily and sure to get right answer in a single day

BTW its better to post a canon question there...


----------



## Sounava (Jul 2, 2011)

agyaat said:


> I would look for some "Internal Image Stabilization" so that there's a lot more on hand for the lenses. Wiki link says Sony, Pentax and Olympus offers cameras with the feature.


Look,
1. Availability of lenses for Sony, Pentax and Olympus is low in India
2. Here "internal image stabilisation" means sensor shift stabilisation. They shift the sensor to accommodate for the shake. This is less effective than in-lens stabilisation which Nikon and Canon use.
3. Lenses for cameras of Sony Pentax and Olympus do not have any stabilisation in-lens so there is no "there's a lot more on hand for the lenses".
4. If you buy Sigma lenses with stabilisation, you can use the stabilisation in lens for Sony cameras but you need to turn of the sensor shift stabilisation for it to work.


----------



## agyaat (Jul 2, 2011)

Sounava said:


> Look,
> 1. Availability of lenses for Sony, Pentax and Olympus is low in India
> 2. Here "internal image stabilisation" means sensor shift stabilisation. They shift the sensor to accommodate for the shake. This is less effective than in-lens stabilisation which Nikon and Canon use.
> 3. Lenses for cameras of Sony Pentax and Olympus do not have any stabilisation in-lens so there is no "there's a lot more on hand for the lenses".
> 4. If you buy Sigma lenses with stabilisation, you can use the stabilisation in lens for Sony cameras but you need to turn of the sensor shift stabilisation for it to work.



1. Service and support is quite wanting for these companies in India, and these companies have not yet made a big footprint in India, but normally they are well made and come with similar warranty terms as Canon or Nikon. Availability of lenses - the sources are normally the same - if not the official outlets, the exclusive importers(customs notified guys) or online. I believe bhphotovideo has an India exclusive site, so it's quite direct and no need for the customs notified guys unless you get a better deal  . Global Easy Buy on ebay is perhaps another. 

2. For the most of what I have learnt, IS in lens or by sensor vibration is equally effective. Just that they differ in that the one advantage of in-lens IS is that the photographer can view the image shake directly, and the advantage of in-camera IS is that quite significant sums of money can be saved due to the lack of necessity of IS in-lens.  

3. ???? You don't like to have cash on hand for lenses?  Even ancient lenses in the used circuit come good on them. 

4. Of course, why would you spend premium on them while you already have IS in-camera!!


----------



## Sounava (Jul 2, 2011)

First of all I will like to tell that I am having a hard time deciphering your English.
Examples:


> Service and support is quite wanting for these companies in India


I didn't understand what this sentence means.


> there's a lot more on hand for the lenses


I thought you meant to say that sensor shift stabilisation will aid more on top of in-lens stabilisation.

Anyway, now to the main part:
Look, I don't want to argue with you, as these type of discussions have a tendency of going out of hand and escalate into flame wars, but do note the following:



agyaat said:


> Availability of lenses - the sources are normally the same - if not the official outlets, the exclusive importers(customs notified guys) or online. I believe bhphotovideo has an India exclusive site, so it's quite direct and no need for the customs notified guys unless you get a better deal  . Global Easy Buy on ebay is perhaps another.


You are seriously comparing availability of lenses of Canon and Nikon in India with availability of lenses of Pentax et al in India? Go to 100 shops which sell lenses, and see how many lenses they have for Sony, Pentax etc.
You are suggesting alternatives like online buying and importing from abroad? I have nothing to say in this regard. Be happy with your Pentax gear. We are happy with wide availability of lenses for our Canons and Nikons and at the correct price.



> For the most of what I have learnt, IS in lens or by sensor vibration is equally effective. Just that they differ in that the one advantage of in-lens IS is that the photographer can view the image shake directly


1. They are not equally effective. In lens stabilisation is more effective, typically to the tune of 4 stops. Sensor shift gives 2 stops.
2. You said just the opposite: With in-lens stabilisation, photographers will not see any shake while taking photos. But with sensor shift stabilisation, the image will jump around when you look into the viewfinder, for long focal lengths.





> advantage of in-camera IS is that quite significant sums of money can be saved due to the lack of necessity of IS in-lens
> 
> Of course, why would you spend premium on them while you already have IS in-camera!!


1. You yourself gave options of lenses for Pentax etc is GlobalEasyBuy, importing via online purchase etc. So you still think your money is saved?

2. Sigma 70-300 non OS version costs 7.3k and 10.5k. OS version costs 25k. Do you think the price difference is only for the OS? 
Tamron 70-300 non VC costs 7.3k. With VC costs 25k. Do you think the price difference is only for the VC?
Nikkor 70-300 non VR costs 6k(?) 
With VR costs 25k. 
Do you think the price difference is only for the VR?
Then I am afraid you are wrong. The price difference is due to the optics - sharper pictures (hell and heaven difference than the non stabilised versons), less chromatic aberration, less pincushion and barrel distortion. Better AF. Better build quality. Internal focussing motor. Distance scale. Better contrast. Choice of glass elements. The cost is more due to these factors rather to these factors.

Just for your information,

Tamron SP AF 70-300 VC which costs 25k and has got awesome reviews - the price is same for Sony mount as well, but for Nikon and Canon it comes with VC in lens, and for Sony it is without VC. But costs same. So I guess you got the point about image quality and general performance of a lens.

Also, do give me a functional link of B&H Photo India site which is actually of any use.


----------



## agyaat (Jul 2, 2011)

> You are seriously comparing availability of lenses of Canon and Nikon in India with availability of lenses of Pentax et al in India?


... after... 


> and these companies have not yet made a big footprint in India


?! 



> In lens stabilisation is more effective, typically to the tune of 4 stops. Sensor shift gives 2 stops.


Official information from the respective camera makers puts Sony's IS as a gain of 2-3.5 stops, and Canon claims 2-4 stops from its IS. 



> You said just the opposite: With in-lens stabilisation, photographers will not see any shake while taking photos. But with sensor shift stabilisation, the image will jump around when you look into the viewfinder, for long focal lengths.


Well yes . What you said is what was meant, in that I wanted to convey that with an in-lens IS, the photographer can perceive the effect of IS vs a shaky image ... etc. 



> Do you think the price difference is only for the OS?


Of course, that's the significant factor for the price. The same lens makers do make higher than low-end lenses and charge for it, be it for lens coatings or for special aspherical elements.



> So you still think your money is saved?


I'll give you an example about this. I find that a 28-300 mm Tamron lens without IS costs equal without regard to the mount. When IS/VC/etc is built in, the cost is nearly thrice. Obviously there's so much to be saved in it. Then there are the many more lenses in the used circuit if one can find a healthy copy.



> Also, do give me a functional link of B&H Photo India site which is actually of any use.


You must have angered google very badly.



> Be happy with your Pentax gear. We are happy with wide availability of lenses for our Canons and Nikons and at the correct price.


I will be happy with my Pentax/Sony/Minolta/Olympus gear when I will get it.  . Of course, I am happy with my Canon gear for now.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 3, 2011)

WOW an iternal war between SLRS but the crazy thing this time is

Nikon and Canon on one side never seen before

Its like India Pakistan together fighting terror groups


----------



## Sounava (Jul 3, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Nikon and Canon on one side never seen before






> and these companies have not yet made a big footprint in India


I said the exact same thing and that was the first point made by me:


> 1. Availability of lenses for Sony, Pentax and Olympus is low in India



And btw you dodged all my questions without giving any answers.

Also, read again what I said about price of lenses:



> The price difference is due to the optics - sharper pictures (hell and heaven difference than the non stabilised versons), less chromatic aberration, less pincushion and barrel distortion. Better AF. Better build quality. Internal focussing motor. Distance scale. Better contrast. Choice of glass elements. The cost is more due to these factors rather to these factors.
> 
> Just for your information,
> 
> Tamron SP AF 70-300 VC which costs 25k and has got awesome reviews - the price is same for Sony mount as well, but for Nikon and Canon it comes with VC in lens, and for Sony it is without VC.


----------



## bhaskar (Jul 4, 2011)

Took my first step into the world of photography... Bought the Nikon D3100 at 31950.  Package includes-

Carry case, 
two SD card- 4 & 8 GB, 
Tripod, 
UV filter, 
Lens cleaning kit, 
Screen protector, 
Lens Hood


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 4, 2011)

bhaskar said:


> Took my first step into the world of photography... Bought the Nikon D3100 at 31950.  Package includes-
> 
> Carry case,
> two SD card- 4 & 8 GB,
> ...



Congrats

U forgot to mention the lens came along which is as important as the body...

anyways which tripod u got with it


----------



## bhaskar (Jul 4, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Congrats
> 
> U forgot to mention the lens came along which is as important as the body...
> 
> anyways which tripod u got with it



Theres no name written on the tripod. Just 1200 is written on it. I dont think its from some good brand


----------



## rattleshuv (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey dats a great deal u got... from where did you buy it? from any site or from the market?


----------

